# Another scorpion picture: Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice! I collect local Scorpions often here in Utah. Got some black light LED flashlights I made for the job. Up north we catch Vejovis boreus and Vaejovis confusus. I think we may have some Smeringurus mesaensis around as well. Down south the scope widens and starts including Hadrurus spadix and Hadrurus arizonensis!

Top Left Corner:


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Nice! I collect local Scorpions often here in Utah. Got some black light LED flashlights I made for the job. Up north we catch Vejovis boreus and Vaejovis confusus. I think we may have some Smeringurus mesaensis around as well. Down south the scope widens and starts including Hadrurus spadix and Hadrurus arizonensis!
> 
> Top Left Corner:


 
I'm really envious! I would love to go out hunting scorpions! I had some Vejovis years ago from Arizona, I don't remember which species. Great critters with a lot of attitude! There must be lots of interesting arthropods in Utah...

EC


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a Black Emperor years ago. Eveil looking bugger he shedded three times and die on his four.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> Nice! I collect local Scorpions often here in Utah. Got some black light LED flashlights I made for the job. Up north we catch Vejovis boreus and Vaejovis confusus. I think we may have some Smeringurus mesaensis around as well. Down south the scope widens and starts including Hadrurus spadix and Hadrurus arizonensis!
> 
> Top Left Corner:



How big are these? Like how big is that spider? You should add a ruler to the image.


----------



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

EntoCraig said:


> Nice! I collect local Scorpions often here in Utah. Got some black light LED flashlights I made for the job. Up north we catch Vejovis boreus and Vaejovis confusus. I think we may have some Smeringurus mesaensis around as well. Down south the scope widens and starts including Hadrurus spadix and Hadrurus arizonensis!
> 
> Top Left Corner:


Wicked collection you've got! also, they seem HUGE!!!


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

nice collection but i have to say yuk! just not my thing.


----------

